

Former owners Diginotar made to pay for fiasco (Dutch) - vanschelven
http://www.nrcq.nl/2014/08/08/voormalig-eigenaren-diginotar-moeten-betalen-voor-fiasco

======
wlesieutre
If the name doesn't ring a bell, DigiNotar was a CA whose root certificates
were used to sign some bad things, like certs for __. __.com, __. __.org,
addons.mozilla.org, sis.gov.uk, Skype, Facebook, Twitter, and Windows Update.

(Should be asterisks in there, how do you make HN display them instead of
doing formatting?)

All of their certificates were blacklisted by major browsers and OSes, causing
security warnings on all of the legitimate websites using DigiNotar
certificates.

